# Anyone using EAs with GoMarkets?



## phwaor (25 March 2010)

I'm hoping someone using EAs with GoMarkets can help me out here. I've recently downloaded a moving average cross over EA but can't get it to work on GoMarkets platform.

I've tried it with other brokers using MT4 platform with same settings and it works like a charm, just not on GoMarkets....

If anyones wondering, I've attached the EA.


thanks to anyone who care help!!


----------



## phwaor (25 March 2010)

opss i mean this ea...


----------



## wabbit (26 March 2010)

For whatever reason I cannot see the attachment, but I am going to guess this EA was not written for an ECN broker; where you have to submit the trade order with no tp or sl, then modify the order to enter the tp and sl.

Commonly, the use of [TD] EAs; written by "Ronald Raygun" connect to his tick-data server, so you might also need to check you have connectivity with his servers else the whole EA fails.


wabbit 

P.S. Yes, I do use my own EAs with Go.


----------



## phwaor (27 March 2010)

Thanks wabbit!, I just found there was an ECN option on the EA. HA!...my bad...


----------

